# Pc für League of legends



## violettaSusann (28. August 2017)

*Pc für League of legends*

Hallo 
Würde mir gerne einen pc selber zusammenbauen leider habe ich von Hardware keine Ahnung würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ihr mich dabei unterstützt.
Ich benötige den pc nur für League of legends.
Alte bzw. Bestehende Hardware ist nicht vorhanden.
Budget gebe ich jetzt bewusst nicht an jedoch Preis Leistung so günstig wie möglich. 
Ich brauche auch keine große Festplatte ssd würde ich mir aber schon wünschen( ca:100-200 gb reichen leicht) 
League of legends sollte auf bester Grafik einstellung laufen und für kleinere visuelle Updates in Zukunft auch gerüstet sein 1920*1080 wenn möglich ein curved Monitor 
Des weiteren werde ich whsl bei mindfactory bestellen 

Ich benenne das einfach mal mit pc1 

Bei pc 2 würde mich interessieren was das ganze kostet wenn dieser auch zum streamen geeignet ist (twitch) 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
ViolettaSusann


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Ohne Preisangabe ist es relativ sinnlos. Das wichtigste was jemand vor dem Kauf eines Rechners machen muss ist sich ein Limit zu überlegen. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Denn ob z.B. eine SSD + HDD anstelle nur einer HDD drin ist hängt einzig am Budget, macht aber einen GEWALTIGEN Unterschied. 

Bei Twitch würde ich zwei Monitore nehmen. Einen zum Spielen der andere für den Twitch Kanal im Browser und die Streaming Software, damit man immer den Überblick hat.
Ein Curved Monitor macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn der sehr groß ist bzw. extremes Breitbild hat, also statt 16:9 z.B. halt 21:9.


----------



## violettaSusann (28. August 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Es muss ein curved werden da ich der Meinung bin dass das standard in Zukunft wird (27 oder 32 zoll)
Für pc1 bis ca600€
Für pc 2 1000€
Das Budget ist ohne Monitor ansonst wird es zu knapp denk ich xD

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
ViolettaSusann


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2017)

violettaSusann schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> Es muss ein curved werden da ich der Meinung bin dass das standard in Zukunft wird (27 oder 32 zoll)


 der Trend geht eher dahin, dass curved verschwindet, da es einzig und allein bei Leuten Sinn macht, die immer nur alleine spielen/schauen.

Was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum du denn zwei PCs brauchst ^^  oder willst du EINEN PC, aber zwei Vorschläge: 1x nen Vorschlag, wenn du nicht streamst, und 1x einen, falls du streamst?


----------



## violettaSusann (28. August 2017)

Genau 2 Vorschläge ich benötige nur 1 pc 
Der curved soll angeblich etwas besser für die Augen sein und was ich bisher gelesen habe wäre 24 zoll optimal für den überblick des Spiels deswegen dachte ich an einen 27 zoll curved mit ein bisschen Eingewöhnungs phase 
Bei den 21:9 format befürchte ich das die minimap komplett aus meinen blickwinkel verschwindet daher kommen die eher weniger in frage.
neben mir sitzende zuseher gibt es keine


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Probiere die Curved lieber erst mal aus. Bei 24 bis 27 Zoll und 16:9 sind die meiner Ansicht nach völliger Blödsinn oder sitzt du da max. 30 Zentimeter von weg? Ich würde in deinem Fall wirklich zu 2x 24 Zoll "normal" greifen (1 Mal wenn du nicht streamst). 

Ansonsten zum PC:
CPU: Ryzen 1600
RAM 16GB
SSD: 256 GB
HDD: 2TB
Grafikkarte: GeForce 1060 oder Radeon 580

Gute Webcams gibt es von Logitech oder Microsoft, kosten so zwischen 20 und 30 Euro. Gute Mikrofone gibt es ab ca. 50 - 60 Euro die Einstiegsmodelle, ansonsten wird man da auch schnell über 100 Euro los.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2017)

violettaSusann schrieb:


> Genau 2 Vorschläge ich benötige nur 1 pc
> Der curved soll angeblich etwas besser für die Augen sein und was ich bisher gelesen habe wäre 24 zoll optimal für den überblick des Spiels deswegen dachte ich an einen 27 zoll curved mit ein bisschen Eingewöhnungs phase
> Bei den 21:9 format befürchte ich das die minimap komplett aus meinen blickwinkel verschwindet daher kommen die eher weniger in frage.


 also, wenn du "normal" weit vor einem Monitor sitzt, vlt. 50-70cm, brauchst du echt kein curved, nur weil du bei 27 Zoll GLAUBST, die Ecken des Bildes nicht mehr im Blick zu haben. 

So oder so zum PC:

Ryzen 5 1600X => 235€
MSI B350M Mortar => 82€
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2400MHz (Nr. BLS2C8G4D240FSC) => 125€
Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Dual OC => 153€
be quiet! System Power 8 500W => 50€
Gehäuse je nach Geschmack, zB Fractal Design Core 1500 für 50€, oder falls du das Gehäuse auch woanders bestellen kannst das AeroCool Strike-X Cube Red Edition (gibt es bei casking für 50€, woanders 75€ )
SanDisk Plus 240GB SSD => 81€

Das sind dann ca 780€. Zusammenbau würde bei Mindfactory 100€ Aufpreis kosten. Windows ca 90€, außer du suchst bei eBay, da gibt es auch durchaus seriöse Shops mit Keys, die nur 10-20€ kosten. Stärker wäre der PC, wenn du eine GTX 1060 nimmst, die kostet aber dann direkt 100€ Aufpreis. Eine AMD RX 580 ist aktuell unsinnig, da die durch so genannte Miner über 300€ kostet => siehe AMD Grafikkarten: irre Preise bei eBay durch Miner-Nachfrage  das Problem herrscht immer noch.


Und für nur 600€ wiederum kannst du an sich einen PC, selbst wenn es nur für LoL sein soll, nicht wirklich zusammenstellen. Du könntest vlt. nur einen Ryzen 3 1300X nehmen, dann sparst du 100€, und nur 8GB statt 16GB RAM. Dann wärst du bei ca 600€ OHNE Zusammenbau, Windows usw.


----------



## violettaSusann (28. August 2017)

wow danke für die ausführlichen antworten bin auch schon beim Warenkorb zusammenstellen xD
diese Grafik karte is mir direkt ins Auge gesprungen
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Golden-Sample-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16_1167775.html
ist hier Preis Leistung in Ordnung?
Für lol alleine wird diese auch maßlos übertrieben sein denke ich?


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2017)

violettaSusann schrieb:


> diese Grafik karte is mir direkt ins Auge gesprungen
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Golden-Sample-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16_1167775.html
> ist hier Preis Leistung in Ordnung?


 nein, außer Du bist eben einer von diesen "Minern"   die RX 580 kostete bis ca Juni nur 240-260€, und die ist ca gleichstark wie eine Nvidia GTX 1060. Aber 370€ ist viel zu viel - da würdest du für 30-40€ mehr, also 10% Aufpreis, eine GTX 1070 bekommen, die bei Full-HD etwa 25% schneller wäre.



> Für lol alleine wird diese auch maßlos übertrieben sein denke ich?


 für LoL sollte eine GTX 1050 Ti eben locker reichen. Ich denke mal, mit ner ordentlichen CPU bestimmt mehr als 80-90 FPS. Eine AMD RX 580 oder Nvidia GTX 1060 wäre etwa 50-60% schneller, aber du bezahlst dann eben mind 260-270€, das ist zu viel Aufpreis, AUSSER du brauchst diese Leistung zwingend.


----------



## violettaSusann (28. August 2017)

Danke vielmals mein derzeitiger Warenkorb würde dann so aussehen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221044b600a1e4d22ce461f8a48028b15fe676eb958ae
Zwecks Bildschirm und Gehäuse werde ich morgen erst weiter recherchieren und eventuell mir im Mediamarkt diverse ansehen


----------



## Loosa (28. August 2017)

Ich weiß nicht wie wichtig dir leises Gaming ist, aber du könntest dir überlegen statt dem mitgelieferten CPU Lüfter etwas qualitativ besseres zu nehmen. Bin großer Fan vom Alpenföhn Brocken. Hab ich schon mehrfach verbaut.

Oder was meinst du Herb? Der Ryzen scheint ja doch etwas stromhungriger zu sein als die CPUs von Intel?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und für nur 600€ wiederum kannst du an sich einen PC, selbst wenn es nur für LoL sein soll, nicht wirklich zusammenstellen. Du könntest vlt. nur einen Ryzen 3 1300X nehmen, dann sparst du 100€, und nur 8GB statt 16GB RAM. Dann wärst du bei ca 600€ OHNE Zusammenbau, Windows usw.



Ich finde die Kaufberatung bei PC Games immer eine gute Ausgangsbasis um sich zu orientieren. Und deren Einsteiger-PC liegt bei den gleichen €780. Billiger macht für Gamer also wohl wirklich keinen Sinn. Nicht ohne harte Einschnitte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2017)

violettaSusann schrieb:


> Danke vielmals mein derzeitiger Warenkorb würde dann so aussehen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221044b600a1e4d22ce461f8a48028b15fe676eb958ae
> Zwecks Bildschirm und Gehäuse werde ich morgen erst weiter recherchieren und eventuell mir im Mediamarkt diverse ansehen


 im MediaMarkt haben die an sich keine einzelnen Gehäuse. Und bei Monitoren ist die Auswahl nicht groß, aber du kannst natürlich durchaus was passendes finden.


zum PC: ich würde den Ryzen 5 1600*X* nehmen, der hat mehr Takt, der Aufpreis dafür ist völlig ok. Beim RAM lieber ein 2x8GB-Kit nehmen, und wenn es geht "dual rank". Das eine, was ich nannte, wäre passend und auch bei MF zu haben: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Crucial-Ballistix-Sport-LT-weiss-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1119066.html  oder auch in grau und auf Lager https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Crucial-Ballistix-Sport-LT-grau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1011566.html

der Rest passt. Du kannst, wenn du einen leiseren PC willst, auch Loosas Rat befolgen und einen anderen Kühler nehmen, aber die EKL Alpenföhn-Modelle haben oft kein passendes Material für Ryzen dabei - nimm vlt den hier, auch EKL, aber passt für Ryzen  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Advanced-Tower-Kuehler_1176867.html  oder https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html


----------



## violettaSusann (28. August 2017)

Dankeschön xD
ihr habt mir innerhalb von 12 Stunden eine echt tolle Kaufberatung gegeben Top!!! danke
Den Warenkorb hab ich jetzt noch dementsprechend angepasst im Mediamarkt will ich mir nur die curved monitore anschauen kaufen werde ich dort whsl keinen da aber die normalen 24 zoll um einiges billiger sind könnte ich auch direkt 2 anschaffen


----------

